# Silver in Siamese ped



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Can anyone help? A friend of mine has purchased a choc point siamese girl. On her pink slip it states silver in ped and carries LH gene. The Breeder has assured her that this goes back a long way in the pedigree. I am unable to advise and was wondering if this can be a problem with breeding and showing.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Draculita - sorry I don't know the answer to this myself but would be interested to see any replies too.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't breed Siamese but am quite familiar with "silver in pedigree" and "may carry LH" as we get this frequently in Asian pedigrees. Silver is a dominant gene so it cannot be carried - there is probably a silver Oriental a few generations back in the pedigree, you might be able to find it on the pedigree given by the breeder or it may be further back (the breeder should be able to tell you though). "may carry LH" will mean that there is a Balinese or Oriental LH somewhere back in the pedigree. LH is recessive so it can be carried by a SH cat, which when mated to another LH or SH carrying LH, will produce a proportion of LH kittens.



Rraa said:


> Hi Draculita - sorry I don't know the answer to this myself but would be interested to see any replies too.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

draculita said:


> Hi Can anyone help? A friend of mine has purchased a choc point siamese girl. On her pink slip it states silver in ped and carries LH gene. The Breeder has assured her that this goes back a long way in the pedigree. I am unable to advise and was wondering if this can be a problem with breeding and showing.


In a word, no. There is only a problem with breeding if she's on the non-active register, and there is only a problem with showing if she is on the reference register.

The chances of any silver showing up are very low - it's a dominant gene as Kozy said and you would have to have misidentified cats from whenever the silver was in the pedigree for it to actually show up. Two non-silver cats cannot produce silver kittens. Longhair is another matter, in theory that could be carried for many generations.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jesus that is a new one on me, that Siamese and Orientals can carry the long haired gene, very scary


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she has silver close enough in her pedigree to cause an issue with breeding or showing then she wouldn't have a CS/CSSR registration number nor a recognised siamese breed no. Siamese produced where one or both parents are silver orientals can not be shown or used in siamese breeding and they have a description rather than a breed no.

I was told, that the legacy of silver and may carry longhair goes back to a line they used to introduce cinnamon, although I have no idea how true that is. You may be able to trace her ped back on here Ardeleana's Cattery to see where it came from. I have an oriental neutered pet who has the same overstamping on him.

Using that database I can trace the the cause back to a Scintilla cat from the '70s who had a chinchilla
descendant


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Now I am really baffled with science Saikou, thank god me old persian bicols are simple as far as genetics go


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You get all sorts way back behind ori lines, moggies, abys, chinchillas


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You get all sorts way back behind ori lines, moggies, abys, chinchillas


Chinnys???????? very scary


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info, really useful and will put my friend at ease.


----------

